# Poulan Pro 5020 - Anyone Seen One?



## leeave96 (Aug 16, 2011)

I see that Poulan has a new chainsaw, 50cc. The model number is PP5020.

Anyone seen one or tried it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 16, 2011)

Best Price Poulan Pro PP5020AV 20-Inch 50cc 2 Stroke Gas Powered Chain Saw With Carrying Case Review | poulan chain saws

Not a bad looking saw. It should be wearing a 16" .325 bar though.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a thread or two around here about *new* Partner chainsaws being sold in Europe. IIRC the Poulan Pro 5020 very much looks like one of them.

I couldn't find a direct link to the new Partner chainsaws, but this thread contains some good information.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/69454.htm


----------



## hoss (Aug 16, 2011)

"most power (50cc) for any consumer chainsaw on the market" huh? That souns kinda like "least stinky poo in the outhouse" to me.


----------



## zogger (Aug 16, 2011)

*Where are they coming from?*

I saw these a couple months ago or so and posted a thread on it. So, I just checked again, these saws are not listed on the official poulan pro website. Chain Saws

So where do they come from?


----------



## JimM (Aug 16, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> I see that Poulan has a new chainsaw, 50cc. The model number is PP5020.
> 
> Anyone seen one or tried it?
> 
> ...


 
I have one. Seems to run nicely. Have not cut with it though. I was surprised to find absolutely nothing inside the muffler. Gives it a nice sound. The clutch cover is metal and most of the plastic parts have the Husqvarna emblem molded into the backside.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 16, 2011)

hoss said:


> "most power (50cc) for any consumer chainsaw on the market" huh? That souns kinda like "least stinky poo in the outhouse" to me.


 
haha. I suspect the Dolmar 510 or Stihl MS 290 would give it a run for its money on power though 

It might be a better value though. The poulan pros arent _terrible_ saws, depending upon what you're doing with them. I do think they come with ridiculously large bars for their engine size though. This one with a 16" bar would probably be a decent little limber for someone with not tons of wood to cut and a limited budget.


----------



## zogger (Aug 16, 2011)

*review*



JimM said:


> I have one. Seems to run nicely. Have not cut with it though. I was surprised to find absolutely nothing inside the muffler. Gives it a nice sound. The clutch cover is metal and most of the plastic parts have the Husqvarna emblem molded into the backside.



Looking forward to your review once you have broken it in and cut some wood with it. Is it a strato saw? 200 bucks for a brand new 50 cc saw...

I still wonder why they aren't listed on the official website though, just seems odd.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Aug 16, 2011)

zogger said:


> I still wonder why they aren't listed on the official website though, just seems odd.


 
It really is no different than Husky not listing the 555 on their website even though it is out.
I have seen Stihl do this also, the 261 wasn't listed for a while even though it was available.


----------



## RCWoodsplitter (Oct 12, 2011)

*pp5020*

:


leeave96 said:


> I see that Poulan has a new chainsaw, 50cc. The model number is PP5020.
> 
> Anyone seen one or tried it?
> 
> ...


 hi bill l was at lowe's today. look good $219.00 ron
Poulan Pro PP5020AV review - YouTube


----------



## leeave96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice review - thanks!

Bill


----------



## Old Line State (Oct 13, 2011)

*Sears version*

This past Spring I was in Sears and saw what appears to be the same saw in Sears colors and was wondering why it had not been released in Poulan's own color.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## cmarti (Oct 13, 2011)

zogger said:


> Looking forward to your review once you have broken it in and cut some wood with it. Is it a strato saw? 200 bucks for a brand new 50 cc saw...
> 
> I still wonder why they aren't listed on the official website though, just seems odd.



The Poulan Weedeater website is a disaster. tough to get through to get parts. I understand they make consumer grade stuff, but you would think they would make it easy and appealing to consumers.


----------



## WillBrayJr (Oct 13, 2011)

Another hunk of junk. Well atleast they left that stupid tool-less chain adjuster of it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Oct 13, 2011)

cmarti said:


> The Poulan Weedeater website is a disaster. tough to get through to get parts. I understand they make consumer grade stuff, but you would think they would make it easy and appealing to consumers.


It's not on their website, for whatever reason. They're not the only large company that cannot get their crap together and keep their website up to date. However, Poulan parts are very readily available for everything else, so I would not expect problems. 



WillBrayJr said:


> Another hunk of junk. Well atleast they left that stupid tool-less chain adjuster of it.


On what do you base this astute analysis? Must be junk because of the brand name? It's a plastic strato homeowner saw built pretty much like every other one from every other manufacturer, out of the same kinds of materials. It just costs less so you can't brag about it on AS.

If I were to be looking for a new saw, this is the one I would most likely buy, probably the Craftsman version. I could walk into Sears and pick one up, parts are available from them too. Has everything I would want, and nothing I don't (like tool-less chain adjusters). And I would expect to modify the tuning and consider a muffler mod, like any other saw. Looks like it already has a decent chain.


----------



## WillBrayJr (Oct 13, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It's not on their website, for whatever reason. They're not the only large company that cannot get their crap together and keep their website up to date. However, Poulan parts are very readily available for everything else, so I would not expect problems.
> 
> On what do you base this astute analysis? Must be junk because of the brand name? It's a plastic strato homeowner saw built pretty much like every other one from every other manufacturer, out of the same kinds of materials. It just costs less so you can't brag about it on AS.
> 
> If I were to be looking for a new saw, this is the one I would most likely buy, probably the Craftsman version. I could walk into Sears and pick one up, parts are available from them too. Has everything I would want, and nothing I don't (like tool-less chain adjusters). And I would expect to modify the tuning and consider a muffler mod, like any other saw. Looks like it already has a decent chain.


 
Yeah um you fight the power. Like many great companies, Poulan has become a shadow of their former selves. They cost $192 at Amazon and come with a case made in the finest Chicom Sweat Shops.


----------



## Chris-PA (Oct 13, 2011)

WillBrayJr said:


> Yeah um you fight the power. Like many great companies, Poulan has become a shadow of their former selves. They cost $192 at Amazon and come with a case made in the finest Chicom Sweat Shops.


LOL - Goin' after the case then, huh? Translation: You've never seen one.


----------



## WillBrayJr (Oct 13, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> LOL - Goin' after the case then, huh? Translation: You've never seen one.


 
Not in person nor do I really want to but have seen them at Amazon. As I've mentioned before, atleast Poulan left that ridiculous tool-less chain adjuster off this model.

I say the exact same thing about modern Homelite and McCulloch Chainsaws, they're GARBAGE.


----------



## Chris-PA (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, think whatever you want to about it, it matters little to me. I'm perfectly capable of making my own judgments about what a good tool is. I have no doubt I could get a lot of work done for a lot of years with a 5020, just as I have with all my other junk and garbage, totally worthless saws.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone know what this saw uses for a bar mount? If it shares the same as the PP330, I might see if I can get a 20" Poulan bar for my 330 as the 22" is a bit nose heavy and awkward.


----------



## Farm_Boy_61 (Jan 6, 2012)

If this saw is an outboard clutch and has a metal clutch cover. I wonder if it would fit the pp330.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 6, 2012)

Farm_Boy_61 said:


> If this saw is an outboard clutch and has a metal clutch cover. I wonder if it would fit the pp330.



That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 17, 2012)

No updates on this saw guys? Anyone else like it? Seen it? I checked out one at Sears and it looked pretty well built. Wish I had the cash, I would grab one just because


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 17, 2012)

WillBrayJr said:


> Another hunk of junk. Well atleast they left that stupid tool-less chain adjuster of it.



That's a pretty strong opinion for someone who has never seen, let alone held or used one. I find it ironic how some people discount the saw just because of the brand. My first saw was a 4620, and honestly, it is a better saw than my in-law's MS271. It came with a 20BPX chain, and though the bar is probably just a little big, it cuts just as fast, if not faster, for a fraction of the price of a 271. Husqvarna owns Poulan, and while it may not be made in the USA like some of the Stihls, you can't knock it for that because chances are the GM or Ford truck you drive because it's American made has 60-75% foreign assembled or built components in it. 

Nick


----------



## JimM (Jan 17, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> No updates on this saw guys? Anyone else like it? Seen it? I checked out one at Sears and it looked pretty well built. Wish I had the cash, I would grab one just because



I've run 3 or 4 tanks of fuel through mine. A little short on being impressed possibly due to using more powerful saws on the same day. Plus no real break-in time. The main problem I have with it has nothing to do with the saw itself. It came with that Vanguard chain which I don't really like. I have several on different saws and with many sharpenings I have no idea how to handle those rakers. I gotta say though, it starts easily and runs flawlessly. I did richen it up a little, just because.


----------



## redneck51587 (Jan 17, 2012)

nick 55 said:


> That's a pretty strong opinion for someone who has never seen, let alone held or used one. I find it ironic how some people discount the saw just because of the brand. My first saw was a 4620, and honestly, it is a better saw than my in-law's MS271. It came with a 20BPX chain, and though the bar is probably just a little big, it cuts just as fast, if not faster, for a fraction of the price of a 271. Husqvarna owns Poulan, and while it may not be made in the USA like some of the Stihls, you can't knock it for that because chances are the GM or Ford truck you drive because it's American made has 60-75% foreign assembled or built components in it.
> 
> Nick



I thought poulans were made in the us. Well... Some of them. Right?


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 17, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> Anyone know what this saw uses for a bar mount? If it shares the same as the PP330, I might see if I can get a 20" Poulan bar for my 330 as the 22" is a bit nose heavy and awkward.



The mount is most likely the same K041. I don't know though if it is using 3/8 like the 330 or it is using .325 like the 295/4620.

You can get a 200SLDK041 Oregon bar that is 3/8 and 20" that will fit your 330 just fine. If you want a little shorter you can get a 18" 180RNBK041 from Bailey's and they will switch the tip out from .325 to .375 for you at no charge. If you go with the 18" you will need a 64DL chain. This is providing you are running the original 3/8 size chain on it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 17, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Well, think whatever you want to about it, it matters little to me. I'm perfectly capable of making my own judgments about what a good tool is. I have no doubt I could get a lot of work done for a lot of years with a 5020, just as I have with all my other junk and garbage, totally worthless saws.





nick 55 said:


> That's a pretty strong opinion for someone who has never seen, let alone held or used one. I find it ironic how some people discount the saw just because of the brand. My first saw was a 4620, and honestly, it is a better saw than my in-law's MS271. It came with a 20BPX chain, and though the bar is probably just a little big, it cuts just as fast, if not faster, for a fraction of the price of a 271. Husqvarna owns Poulan, and while it may not be made in the USA like some of the Stihls, you can't knock it for that because chances are the GM or Ford truck you drive because it's American made has 60-75% foreign assembled or built components in it.
> 
> Nick







By now you two should know better than to interject logic into a chainsaw bashing fest!!!
It's a Poulan and everyone who is anyone around here knows that Poulan=junk.

When a guy spends BIG dollars on a pro saw, that automatically gives him not only the right, but the RESPONSIBILITY to hurl acerbic blanket degradations at any saw that will do the same job for a third of the price.
Now come on guys lets get with the program.


Mike


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 17, 2012)

You're right. All them yellow/black and green/black saws are junk. I am looking to acquire a "junk" 655 if anybody has one they don't want to be seen with.

Nick


----------



## zogger (Jan 17, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> I thought poulans were made in the us. Well... Some of them. Right?



I just looked that up, it says Nashville, Arkansas.


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just learned something. I tried to look up where they were made, but I'm on my phone, so its not easy navigating.

Nick


----------



## redneck51587 (Jan 17, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> By now you two should know better than to interject logic into a chainsaw bashing fest!!!
> It's a Poulan and everyone who is anyone around here knows that Poulan=junk.
> 
> When a guy spends BIG dollars on a pro saw, that automatically gives him not only the right, but the RESPONSIBILITY to hurl acerbic blanket degradations at any saw that will do the same job for a third of the price.
> ...



Apparently this guy ^^^^^^ has never ran a magnesium poulan!! Haha. Modifiedmark should be by shortly...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 17, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> Apparently this guy ^^^^^^ has never ran a magnesium poulan!! Haha. Modifiedmark should be by shortly...





You MIGHT want to check "this guys" signature.
"This guy" is ModifiedMarks brother!!!


This Guy


----------



## DSS (Jan 17, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> Apparently this guy ^^^^^^ has never ran a magnesium poulan!! Haha. Modifiedmark should be by shortly...



Apparently you don't know who Mike is.:msp_confused:


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 17, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> Apparently this guy ^^^^^^ has never ran a magnesium poulan!! Haha. Modifiedmark should be by shortly...




Please learn to recognize sarcasm. "This guy" was making fun of the folks who automatically flame inexpensive saws, Poulan saws in particular.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> By now you two should know better than to interject logic into a chainsaw bashing fest!!!
> It's a Poulan and everyone who is anyone around here knows that Poulan=junk.
> 
> When a guy spends BIG dollars on a pro saw, that automatically gives him not only the right, but the RESPONSIBILITY to hurl acerbic blanket degradations at any saw that will do the same job for a third of the price.
> ...


Yeah, I know, but this thread's getting a little long in the tooth and I guess I was fighting the good fight. Anyway, plastic Poulans are absolutely junk, everyone should stay away from them. Horrible things. Certainly don't even consider bidding on them as you'd just be wasting your money

I'm thinking about getting some spares.......


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 17, 2012)

Mike/rms61moparman, do you and Mark both own a Craftsman 5.2, or share the one? I ask because in another thread Mark posted that he ran a Craftsman 5.2 to embarrass MS460, and I've never seen a Craftsman 5.2.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 17, 2012)

We are both the proud owners of a 5.2 and a 4.2 EACH!!!


Mike


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think that clutch cover will be anywhere close to fitting a PP330, actually it looks like a Husky 455 in yellow (at least what I could tell in the video).


----------



## ridecaptain (Jan 17, 2012)

yep plastic poulans are junk,that's why one rides behind the seat of my dozer 8 hrs. a day while V-blade tree planting,jumping over stump rows all day.it would probably be wiser to spend 3 to 4 times as much on a mag case pro saw that would end up in peices,but hey i would look like a pro.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2012)

redneck51587 said:


> Apparently this guy ^^^^^^ has never ran a magnesium poulan!! Haha. Modifiedmark should be by shortly...



I'll bet your right, that joker probably never has ran a Mag cased Poulan







No matter what they say, I have never in my lifetime met that guy before either.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Mike/rms61moparman, do you and Mark both own a Craftsman 5.2, or share the one? I ask because in another thread Mark posted that he ran a Craftsman 5.2 to embarrass MS460, and I've never seen a Craftsman 5.2.



You have now... 

A 5.2 and a 4.2


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 17, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> No matter what they say, I have never in my lifetime met that guy before either.



Man if you were to look up "double ugly" in the dictionary that is the picture you'd see.........


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 17, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Man if you were to look up "double ugly" in the dictionary that is the picture you'd see.........
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:






Jump on in there with us and we will have TRIPLE ugly!!!


Mike


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 17, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Jump on in there with us and we will have TRIPLE ugly!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Truth hurts.......


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2012)

Not everyone can be handsome, some had to be gifted with the brains. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 17, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Not everyone can be handsome, some had to be gifted with the brains. :hmm3grin2orange:






Damn!!!

I guess I got robbed on both counts!!!


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah but at least you got blessed with sarcasm. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mactodd (Jan 17, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'll bet your right, that joker probably never has ran a Mag cased Poulan



And prolly still ain't. That's a sand cast aluminum Poulan ain't it? :monkey:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2012)

mactodd said:


> And prolly still ain't. That's a sand cast aluminum Poulan ain't it? :monkey:



Yeah your right, the devils in the details ain it? :hmm3grin2orange:

How about this one....


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Mike/rms61moparman, do you and Mark both own a Craftsman 5.2, or share the one? I ask because in another thread Mark posted that he ran a Craftsman 5.2 to embarrass MS460, and I've never seen a Craftsman 5.2.



Chris, Here is a pic of Mike and his Craftsman 5.2, I think he is trying to knock off those sharp pointy things on his chain.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:







Gregg,


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 18, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> ...




Help me out here, which one of you is the smart one? :evilgrin:


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 18, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Man if you were to look up "double ugly" in the dictionary that is the picture you'd see.........
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nah, they have teeth. That's not too bad. I wouldn't roofie their drinks to take them home, but I've definitely seen worse.

Nick


----------



## mactodd (Jan 18, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah your right, the devils in the details ain it? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> How about this one....



That'll do! :msp_w00t:


----------



## redneck51587 (Jan 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You MIGHT want to check "this guys" signature.
> "This guy" is ModifiedMarks brother!!!
> 
> 
> This Guy



Lol. I read your signature before I posted... Just giving you a hard time Haha!


----------



## redunshee (Jan 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> We are both the proud owners of a 5.2 and a 4.2 EACH!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I thought you shared saws? Funny!


----------



## redunshee (Jan 18, 2012)

modifiedmark said:


> i'll bet your right, that joker probably never has ran a mag cased poulan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



twins!!!!!!


----------



## Miles86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone:

I was at Lowe's this weeekend and they had one, first time I have seen this saw, (Seaford Delaware). 

Noticed the mag (or Aluminum) clutch cover, nice, opened the air filter cover and it has a nice pleated air filter, looks study enough. A good choice for any non-pro user (like me). 

I think both poulan and poulan pro are slowly improving their lines over time. A step in the right direction. Now for a 115 cc wild thing in Lime Green :smile2:

I have a poulan pro leaf blower BVM 210vs, and it is very nice and I was very suprised, it's way better than the Husky 125B blower.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 18, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> The mount is most likely the same K041. I don't know though if it is using 3/8 like the 330 or it is using .325 like the 295/4620.
> 
> You can get a 200SLDK041 Oregon bar that is 3/8 and 20" that will fit your 330 just fine. If you want a little shorter you can get a 18" 180RNBK041 from Bailey's and they will switch the tip out from .325 to .375 for you at no charge. If you go with the 18" you will need a 64DL chain. This is providing you are running the original 3/8 size chain on it.



I really like the idea of an 18" bar, would a pro-lite series work, like this one? 

Bailey's - Oregon 18" Pro-Lite Guard Mate Chainsaw Bar 72 Drive Links

I guess that's assuming they have a tip for 3/8 for it. I would guess they would since you can get the 20" pro-lite which is what I had thought about doing till I saw the new poulan saw and was wondering if I could get a freebie/cheapie from someone who upgraded their bar.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Help me out here, which one of you is the smart one? :evilgrin:



I think we had both been drinking most the day so we were both super smart by the time that picture was taken.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 18, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I think we had both been drinking most the day so we were both super smart by the time that picture was taken.






A reg U lar pair of geniusses we was!!!


Mike


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 18, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> I really like the idea of an 18" bar, would a pro-lite series work, like this one?
> 
> Bailey's - Oregon 18" Pro-Lite Guard Mate Chainsaw Bar 72 Drive Links
> 
> I guess that's assuming they have a tip for 3/8 for it. I would guess they would since you can get the 20" pro-lite which is what I had thought about doing till I saw the new poulan saw and was wondering if I could get a freebie/cheapie from someone who upgraded their bar.



They don't offer a 18"pro lite in 3/8 and the tips are not replaceable like the power match. You have to go with a power match that has a replaceable tip. You could change out the rim sprocket to .325 and then you can find pretty much any style bar from 15" to 20" that will fit the K041 style mount.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 19, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> They don't offer a 18"pro lite in 3/8 and the tips are not replaceable like the power match. You have to go with a power match that has a replaceable tip. You could change out the rim sprocket to .325 and then you can find pretty much any style bar from 15" to 20" that will fit the K041 style mount.



It said the tip was replaceable in the writeup, not the same though? I've never dealt with replaceable tips so I didn't know.

**edit**
In looking at it, it looks like the one you linked to has a replaceable NOSE and the pro-lite only is replaceable sprocket in the tip...is that the problem?


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 19, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> It said the tip was replaceable in the writeup, not the same though? I've never dealt with replaceable tips so I didn't know.
> 
> **edit**
> In looking at it, it looks like the one you linked to has a replaceable NOSE and the pro-lite only is replaceable sprocket in the tip...is that the problem?



Sorry I meant nose. When switching from .325 to .375 you have to do it on a replaceable nose style(power match). The end radius on a bars without replaceable noses are not the same from .325 to .375 so they wouldn't work correctly if you just changed out the sprockets. On a prolite the sprocket is replaceable in the tip but only with the same size that came out.


----------



## redunshee (Jan 19, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I think we had both been drinking most the day so we were both super smart by the time that picture was taken.



I guess you could say "smart" aptly describes you two. Or does it...............:hmm3grin2orange:

Bob


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 19, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Sorry I meant nose. When switching from .325 to .375 you have to do it on a replaceable nose style(power match). The end radius on a bars without replaceable noses are not the same from .325 to .375 so they wouldn't work correctly if you just changed out the sprockets. On a prolite the sprocket is replaceable in the tip but only with the same size that came out.



Great info, makes sense I just didn't realize. Thanks.


----------



## dswensen (Jan 21, 2012)

*Picked up a 5020 today*

Y'all talking about this saw got me to wondering what they are like, so today I went out and got one. Haven't run it in wood yet, but I know it starts and oils well - now that I tuned it. I did have to tune the carb right out of the box as mistuned "L" had it stumbling when going from idle to WOT. I richened up the "H" too about 1/4 turn - it wouldn't four-stroke at all before I did that. Out of the box, the chain was WAY too tight, but as I ran it, the chain loosened up considerably - perhaps Poulan knows this and runs them tight at first on purpose.

I was interested to see that there were no limiting caps on the adjusting screws - thought that wasn't legal in these US of A. I have the magic tool for Poulan splined carb screws, that sure makes life easier to adjust a running saw. I got it for about $6 from an E-Bayer a few years ago

The air filtration system APPEARS to be a bit cheesy, but running it will tell.

I like the feel of the saw and I like the balance (sorry Troll)

Anyway - looking forward to seeing the saw perform in wood. I'm sure I won't be selling my Stihls any time soon, but it might be OK for the cash outlay - $219.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 21, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Man if you were to look up "double ugly" in the dictionary that is the picture you'd see.........
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





rms61moparman said:


> Jump on in there with us and we will have TRIPLE ugly!!!
> 
> 
> Mike














Mind if I jump in for Quadruple ugly? Aaron needs to invest in some overalls to 'fit in' better. I have to say I'm not enthused about the current plastic strato consumer saws, including the saw that's the subject of this thread. If I was in the market for a new one, I'd rather buy the Poulan (actually the Sears version) for 1/2 the cost of a euro equivelant. I think I'll stick with the old mag cased Homelite, McCulloch, and Poulan "junk" instead...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 21, 2012)

Good God Aaron, that just scared the hell out of me when I scrolled down. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 21, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good God Aaron, that just scared the hell out of me when I scrolled down. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha! Mision accomplished. Hope I didn't make you spill your High Life...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Ha! Mision accomplished. Hope I didn't make you spill your High Life...



No I wasnt drinking one at that time. After seeing that though I was sure ready for 1 or 12 of them. :hmm3grin2orange:

Really I wasnt interested that much in this 5020 when I seen it but you guys have me curious about them now. I started digging a little about them and found some IPLs to study. 

Nothing really impressive about them from the IPLs, they look like standard clamshell construction like the 4620's etc. Not that its a bad thing, you can only expect so much for $200. The do seem to have a chrome bore cly with the seal over crank brg setup so thats all good. 

I also compared the Sears to Poulan IPL's and they look like the Sears is the same as far as the P/C etc go so since I have some Sears gift cards that I dont need, I might just wait till they go on sale and pick one up to see for myself what is up with them. 

I have guys all the time asking me for saws and I dont want to sell them older saws, these might just be a good deal for a homeowner. 

If I get one, I proably wont keep it but I willl probably muffler mod it, tune it and try it out. When I'm done I can run a 52 card raffle at work for $10 a card, raffle it off and make some money as well.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2012)

nick 55 said:


> You're right. All them yellow/black and green/black saws are junk. I am looking to acquire a "junk" 655 if anybody has one they don't want to be seen with.
> 
> Nick



I LOVE that you always manage to work in a plug for the 655. LOL. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## zogger (Jan 22, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> No I wasnt drinking one at that time. After seeing that though I was sure ready for 1 or 12 of them. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Really I wasnt interested that much in this 5020 when I seen it but you guys have me curious about them now. I started digging a little about them and found some IPLs to study.
> 
> ...



--if you have the IPLs, I was wondering where the extra CCs come from. 

To me, with very limited experience, I could see these saws being a cheaper alternative to the husky and stihl entry level homerenter grade saws. 

I actually don't have any of the more modern poulans, hopefully I can find one real cheap soon to check one out (one with a chainbrake and Av and so on). I *think* the newest I have that sorta runs is a 295. I threw it back in a box because it got hot and half melted the clutch cover. Why that happened, I am not sure yet.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2012)

zogger said:


> --if you have the IPLs, I was wondering where the extra CCs come from.
> 
> To me, with very limited experience, I could see these saws being a cheaper alternative to the husky and stihl entry level homerenter grade saws.
> 
> I actually don't have any of the more modern poulans, hopefully I can find one real cheap soon to check one out (one with a chainbrake and Av and so on). I *think* the newest I have that sorta runs is a 295. I threw it back in a box because it got hot and half melted the clutch cover. Why that happened, I am not sure yet.




Check your local chainsaw shops. I have picked up MANY poulans for $5 scrap price from my locals. I also pay 25-30 for mag case huskys and others. 

I have a 1950 poulan right now that came with a near new original chain. The guy at the stihl shop gave the old owner the standard response..."It's shot... buy a stihl". So he did. I took the saw apart, muffler first. It looked new. Then after pulling the top cover, I found a completely plugged air filter. It's been my limb saw for the season so far. Works like a new saw... because it is. Total investment.... $5.00


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mark, I have been toying with the idea of getting one also to try out. I am not a Poulan Pro like you, by any means, but I have gasoline in my veins so friends always ask me for opinions. "What is a good homeowner saw?" is a top question I'm asked. If I got one, and liked it, I could sell it to the next guy that asked me for a recommendation.

Nick


----------



## zogger (Jan 22, 2012)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Check your local chainsaw shops. I have picked up MANY poulans for $5 scrap price from my locals. I also pay 25-30 for mag case huskys and others.
> 
> I have a 1950 poulan right now that came with a near new original chain. The guy at the stihl shop gave the old owner the standard response..."It's shot... buy a stihl". So he did. I took the saw apart, muffler first. It looked new. Then after pulling the top cover, I found a completely plugged air filter. It's been my limb saw for the season so far. Works like a new saw... because it is. Total investment.... $5.00



Cool man, show some pics of that old one!

Ya, I get some saws like that sometimes. Supposed to get a small load next week, bummer pile saws from the local shop. IDK if there will be any more modern poulans in that pile or not, I just have a standing offer with them I'll take all the ones customers don't pick up if they give me a package deal price. They keep any of the top name brand ones though, but I can get the tier B and below ones, plus all the old ones, mag cased, etc. Right now working on my 2.0 craftsman/poulan tophandle and got a little homie ez automatic running today, but it needs thorough cleaning and new lines and such to be a good runner.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Mind if I jump in for Quadruple ugly? Aaron needs to invest in some overalls to 'fit in' better. I have to say I'm not enthused about the current plastic strato consumer saws, including the saw that's the subject of this thread. If I was in the market for a new one, I'd rather buy the Poulan (actually the Sears version) for 1/2 the cost of a euro equivelant. I think I'll stick with the old mag cased Homelite, McCulloch, and Poulan "junk" instead...



Well, atleast you guys had your shirts on.



Chris


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 22, 2012)

zogger said:


> Cool man, show some pics of that old one!
> 
> Ya, I get some saws like that sometimes. Supposed to get a small load next week, bummer pile saws from the local shop. IDK if there will be any more modern poulans in that pile or not, I just have a standing offer with them I'll take all the ones customers don't pick up if they give me a package deal price. They keep any of the top name brand ones though, but I can get the tier B and below ones, plus all the old ones, mag cased, etc. Right now working on my 2.0 craftsman/poulan tophandle and got a little homie ez automatic running today, but it needs thorough cleaning and new lines and such to be a good runner.



No no... lol oops. A model 1950. WAY not as cool as a 1950 model. Just like this one

Poulan 1950 Woodshark Chainsaw | eBay


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 22, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Well, atleast you guys had your shirts on.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



And no damn Newports either...


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> And no damn Newports either...



Well, fine then.

No smoke and a nice clean shirt on.


All civilized and stuff.







You still owe me a phone call.


Chris


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 22, 2012)

No Whiskey Tango glare either. Didn't even recognize you. Good thing H. looks like her mom BTW....

Sorry about the phone call. Every time i try to make a call (or sneak off to the shed for some saw work) I get guilted out of it. Happens when the family is all cooped up due to rain. I'm going to be babysitting the little one soon. Wife and oldest are gonna be gone for the next 2-3 hours. Dunno how much of the playoff game I'm going to be able to watch. Will call you when I can. I've gotta remember that you're 3 hours ahead of me too.


----------



## zogger (Jan 22, 2012)

Wagnerwerks said:


> No no... lol oops. A model 1950. WAY not as cool as a 1950 model. Just like this one
> 
> Poulan 1950 Woodshark Chainsaw | eBay



Still, for five clameronies, that ain't bad at all. I'm hoping to get some in the next batch. The wrench called me on the phone, said he had a batch ready to go out. I have to go in and negotiate now, but they are usually more than fair to me, like scrap prices. Supposedly some chains customers never picked up as well. We'll see what I get.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 22, 2012)

nick 55 said:


> That's a pretty strong opinion for someone who has never seen, let alone held or used one. I find it ironic how some people discount the saw just because of the brand. My first saw was a 4620, and honestly, it is a better saw than my in-law's MS271. It came with a 20BPX chain, and though the bar is probably just a little big, it cuts just as fast, if not faster, for a fraction of the price of a 271. Husqvarna owns Poulan, and while it may not be made in the USA like some of the Stihls, you can't knock it for that because chances are the GM or Ford truck you drive because it's American made has 60-75% foreign assembled or built components in it.
> 
> Nick



He rides a scooter.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just looking at Poulans website the other day, wishing they made a little bigger saw.I was really wishing for a 65cc+.Maybe in time.Yes, I know, does a homeowner really need a 65cc+ saw.I do.:msp_smile:I like Stihls and Huskys just fine, but even a used one cost as much or more that this one.I'm not a very good mechanic, so that isn't always the best option for me.I would end up paying the difference at the sawshop if it needed much work.
If it has any quality at all to it, I'm sure it will be decent.Get rid of the vanguard chain, tune it and let 'er rip.For that price, the old lady might even let me try it out myself.
Hope to see some reviews of one after somebody runs it.


----------



## nick 55 (Jan 23, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> He rides a scooter.



What American company makes scooters? Oh, you mean a Sportster 883, don't you!

Does the 5020 come with a Vanguard chain? My 4620 came with Oregon BPX chain from the get go. I thought I would order a couple loops right away, and wouldn't you know it, all three are identical.

Nick


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just an interesting note, but PoulanPro.com doesn't even list the 4620 anymore...odd, eh?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 23, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> Just an interesting note, but PoulanPro.com doesn't even list the 4620 anymore...odd, eh?


It's getting pretty old, and all they show are strato engines now. Still don't know why the PP5020 isn't shown.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 23, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It's getting pretty old, and all they show are strato engines now. Still don't know why the PP5020 isn't shown.



I think they are in the process of updating their site and they are very slow. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## acguy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Good features*

The pp5020AV saw appears to me to have some good features. It has spring anti-vibe and, a XP husky style chain brake. Perhaps a Husqvarna influence on this design. I looked at the tech data on it, and can't really find anything to squawk. Clamshell vs pro engine?

There is a growing number of production saws with plastic cases, and when it comes right down to it, we replace just as many magnesium cases due to damage.

Personally, I want to get my hands on one of these after it has some time and use on it to see how it has held up. There is one on Ebay right now, but I'm sure someone will bid retail plus 10% to get it. lol


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 23, 2012)

nick 55 said:


> What American company makes scooters? Oh, you mean a Sportster 883, don't you!
> 
> Does the 5020 come with a Vanguard chain? My 4620 came with Oregon BPX chain from the get go. I thought I would order a couple loops right away, and wouldn't you know it, all three are identical.
> 
> Nick



No, the kind of scooter that also has pedals.

I thought I read in this thread that they came with vanguard chain, maybe I imagined that, I'm not sure.That happens to me sometimes.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 24, 2012)

So, do we know for sure if this is a stratocharged engine or not?

**edit**
Also, is the oiler adjustable? It is on my PP330 and I kinda like that.


----------



## dswensen (Jan 24, 2012)

No adjustable oiler on mine. She sure puts out the oil though.

How do I tell if it's stratocharged? It has the two inlet carb with the snorkel on top as the second inlet like a few of my newer Stihls. Does that help?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 25, 2012)

dswensen said:


> No adjustable oiler on mine. She sure puts out the oil though.
> 
> How do I tell if it's stratocharged? * It has the two inlet carb with the snorkel on top as the second inlet like a few of my newer Stihls.* Does that help?





That makes it a strato.


Mike


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well at least it is a strato engine. I want my next saw to be one of those, I'm sick and tired of breathing in acrid smoke while felling trees so I want the cleanest saw I can get. Honestly if battery electric saws were good enough I'd consider one of those even! But alas, they aren't so it's a moot point. Although I hear Stihl has a new one that might be a decent little limber.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 25, 2012)

Checked around online for prices.Amazon $199, Ace hard.$201, sears,$398.What's up with sears?


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 25, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Checked around online for prices.Amazon $199, Ace hard.$201, sears,$398.What's up with sears?



First, that's not the "sears" price but rather online retailers you can purchase from through sears.com.

Second, get the Craftsman from Sears if you want this saw, they sell it for $220 or so or $200 on sale.


----------



## zogger (Jan 25, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> Well at least it is a strato engine. I want my next saw to be one of those, I'm sick and tired of breathing in acrid smoke while felling trees so I want the cleanest saw I can get. Honestly if battery electric saws were good enough I'd consider one of those even! But alas, they aren't so it's a moot point. Although I hear Stihl has a new one that might be a decent little limber.



How large of trees do you need to do at a time? And are you cutting near your house? I can get a fair amount cut from my oregon batt saw. AFAIK it's the best one out there, and cheaper than the stihl, both for the saw and also for the batteries. I figured push comes to shove, cutting one batt worth a day (which I can recharge with my solar panels and an inverter), I could do all my firewood with mine easily, albeit I would skip any larger trees. One battery, the endurance size, is allegedly good for 1000 charges so that is two years and change cutting every day. For bar oil, three charges + a little on one small tank of oil.

I've found if I first use my fiskars hatchet and limb off what I don't want, then every cut is a "keeper" piece of wood. 1-4 inches you get the best mileage per battery charge, but it will cut out to 10" OK. It has a 14 inch bar and the powersharp self sharpening rig built in. 

I have one of my stacks here has a little more than two cords in it, almost all of it done with my batt saw.

Besides being thrifty to use, and non stinky, it is also *quiet*. No need for earplugs running it.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 26, 2012)

zogger said:


> How large of trees do you need to do at a time? And are you cutting near your house? I can get a fair amount cut from my oregon batt saw. AFAIK it's the best one out there, and cheaper than the stihl, both for the saw and also for the batteries. I figured push comes to shove, cutting one batt worth a day (which I can recharge with my solar panels and an inverter), I could do all my firewood with mine easily, albeit I would skip any larger trees. One battery, the endurance size, is allegedly good for 1000 charges so that is two years and change cutting every day. For bar oil, three charges + a little on one small tank of oil.
> 
> I've found if I first use my fiskars hatchet and limb off what I don't want, then every cut is a "keeper" piece of wood. 1-4 inches you get the best mileage per battery charge, but it will cut out to 10" OK. It has a 14 inch bar and the powersharp self sharpening rig built in.
> 
> ...



It sounds like when it comes time to replace my 339XP something like this may be just the ticket. Most of the time that saw is only seeing 4-6" wood. I do need a bigger saw too though, something that can regularly do 10-14" and periodically do up to 20". That's what I use my PP330 for now and eventually I figure I'll replace that with a newer strato saw - I'm actually thinking of maybe even going with something like the new Husqvarna 555 but we'll see. I'll probably run the PP330 for at least another couple years and the 339XP I could end up running even longer since it's such a nice saw.


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> It sounds like when it comes time to replace my 339XP something like this may be just the ticket. Most of the time that saw is only seeing 4-6" wood. I do need a bigger saw too though, something that can regularly do 10-14" and periodically do up to 20". That's what I use my PP330 for now and eventually I figure I'll replace that with a newer strato saw - I'm actually thinking of maybe even going with something like the new Husqvarna 555 but we'll see. I'll probably run the PP330 for at least another couple years and the 339XP I could end up running even longer since it's such a nice saw.



There's another option on 4-6 inch wood that is fast quiet and cheap. Bowsaw. When I lived in Maine I cut 5-6 cords a year with a 30" sandvik bowsaw. That was for heating and also a little sugaring from one big maple in the front yard. Pretty fast in that size wood. A 36" is another option for a bit longer stroke and more cutting power and speed.

I wouldn't go smaller than 30 though, you just don't get a good full stroke and you are limited on the diameter you can cut easily. I'd also suggest building a nice saw buck or getting one of those nifty branch and small log holders Bailey's has. Then you can do two hand cutting easier. 

Give it a shot, they are cheap and you might like it. Quiet, no stinky fumes, you can actually accumulate some wood fast with one once you get your technique down. That and some sharp axes and hatchets and you can go to town.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 26, 2012)

zogger said:


> There's another option on 4-6 inch wood that is fast quiet and cheap. Bowsaw. When I lived in Maine I cut 5-6 cords a year with a 30" sandvik bowsaw. That was for heating and also a little sugaring from one big maple in the front yard. Pretty fast in that size wood. A 36" is another option for a bit longer stroke and more cutting power and speed.
> 
> I wouldn't go smaller than 30 though, you just don't get a good full stroke and you are limited on the diameter you can cut easily. I'd also suggest building a nice saw buck or getting one of those nifty branch and small log holders Bailey's has. Then you can do two hand cutting easier.
> 
> Give it a shot, they are cheap and you might like it. Quiet, no stinky fumes, you can actually accumulate some wood fast with one once you get your technique down. That and some sharp axes and hatchets and you can go to town.



I might actually consider that. I'm working on the axes and hatchets right now. I finally have a good hatchet and two good axes. I'm working on a double headed axe as well that should be good for limbing/debarking/scarring neighbors when they show up in my yard and I'm splitting wood with a double headed axe while wearing chainmail armor.


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> I might actually consider that. I'm working on the axes and hatchets right now. I finally have a good hatchet and two good axes. I'm working on a double headed axe as well that should be good for limbing/debarking/scarring neighbors when they show up in my yard and I'm splitting wood with a double headed axe while wearing chainmail armor.



I made the mistake of suiting up and engaging in swordplay with an experienced (and much bigger than me) SCA member one time...got my clock cleaned within seconds...dang that hurt.....really, like about three seconds tops between "Lay on"! and me going "Yield"!

First, only and last time I ever did that.


----------



## Erik1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, so I picked one of these up at the Flea last week, well actually the Craftsman version. Looked like the handle got run over by a truck. But for $50 I figured what the heck; it was barely used otherwise. Went to searspartsdirect and was pleased to find almost all the parts are already available...and dirt cheap. I'm talking $8 pistons. So for $36 including shipping, I've got the handle, trigger kit, and tune-up parts coming. Started taking it apart this weekend to clean it up and see what makes it tick. I've got to say it pretty much looks like a Husky on the inside. Almost every plastic part has a Husqvarna logo on it, the muffler and ignition (Walbro) look like off-the-shelf Husky parts. Carb is a Zama. And not only is the clutch cover/inertia brake assembly the same as a Husky, the bar mount appears to be Husky also. Check out the pictures:

View attachment 220641
View attachment 220642
View attachment 220643


Black bar is the Poulan/Craftsman PP5020; Gray bar is for a Poulan PP330 K041 mount for comparison. I don't have a Husqvarna bar laying around to compare it too, but it sure looks like it to me. The clutch and sprocket look like standard Poulan parts though. My Poulan 31116 tool takes the clutch off. Sprocket is a 7-tooth with a roller bearing. The oil pump also looks like a standard Poulan affair - direct drive off the crankshaft, non-adjustable, mostly plastic. I peeked in the cylinder when I was taking the clutch off; it does appear to be chrome-plated. I'll post some more pics and any other things I find out in a bit.


----------



## Erik1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Some more pics of the saw:


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 30, 2012)

Erik1 said:


> Some more pics of the saw:


Cool - looks good, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## WillBrayJr (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm quite surprised this model is getting the praise that it is. Maybe Poulan has stepped up their game after realizing their recent offerings are garbage. Who knows, maybe I'll buy one when I have the extra cash. If I think it's a good product then I'll keep it and say so. If it's just another POS, I'll say so then put it Craigslist and sell it some sucker as the greatest thing since sliced bread. I wouldn't be surprised that it comes with one of those ridiculous "safety" chains.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 30, 2012)

WillBrayJr said:


> I'm quite surprised this model is getting the praise that it is. Maybe Poulan has stepped up their game after realizing their recent offerings are garbage. Who knows, maybe I'll buy one when I have the extra cash. If I think it's a good product then I'll keep it and say so. If it's just another POS, I'll say so then put it Craigslist and sell it some sucker as the greatest thing since sliced bread. I wouldn't be surprised that it comes with one of those ridiculous "safety" chains.



That would make sense, I mean, hey, Husqvarna, Stihl and Echo do it with their consumer grade saws...


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Sorry I meant nose. When switching from .325 to .375 you have to do it on a replaceable nose style(power match). The end radius on a bars without replaceable noses are not the same from .325 to .375 so they wouldn't work correctly if you just changed out the sprockets. On a prolite the sprocket is replaceable in the tip but only with the same size that came out.



Could I use the 16" version, 160RNBK041 ? I'm thinking if I go with a shorter bar I may as well go as short as I can while still maintaining usefulness. Plus I'll keep the stock 22" in case I need it.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw several of those Craftsman versions on Ebay this weekend getting sold off from one of those places that sells off Sears return merchandise. They looked like they were probably used to make a few cuts then returned on the Sears loaner program. They were selling for cheap.

I think they do have safety chain but what would you expect from a Sears saw. I had to run safety on my Craftsman professional last week cause I orderered the wrong size loop of 20 LP from Baileys. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be. I haven't used safety chain for quite a while.


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vibes said:


> I think they do have safety chain but what would you expect from a Sears saw. I had to run safety on my Craftsman professional last week cause I orderered the wrong size loop of 20 LP from Baileys. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be. I haven't used safety chain for quite a while.



If it's sharp, it'll cut.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 30, 2012)

If it's sharp, it'll cut.


Yea I know. I got 3 truckloads of Asplundh wood that was lying on the side of the road cut up with it this weekend. Like I said I was just trying out my new bar and gut the wrong size chain. The bar says 56 drivers, but the saw takes 57. I ran the 18inch safety chain down to the saw shop and had him remove some links so I could run it over the weekend.

If your looking for a good cheap saw, keep an eye out for those yellow Craftsman Pro. 40cc models. They are really nice saws. I put a 16 inch bar on it and replaced the intenz bar with a chain adjuster. You can still run the intenz 18 incher with a chain adjuster but I just wanted the 16. They are a better saw than the Ryobi even though they have the same engine. It has carb screws instead of the pac man adjusters. No primer bulb either. 

I'm wondering if I can get a driver added to that 30 LP CHAIN.


----------



## IQRaceworks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just saw this thread...I know it's old, but I thought I would chime in.

I picked up one of the Poulan Pro 5020's about 5 months ago. Since then, I've probably ran 20+ tanks of fuel through it felling lots of 8"-14" trees, and then cutting them up into firewood. After I broken it in with a few tanks of fuel, I adjusted the carb a little, sharpened the Vanguard chain (its' ok, but could be better), but other than that...I haven't had to mess with it. I just feed it fuel, and oil.....and run it.. For what I do with it, it's been a great saw. It's got plenty of power, and I'm glad I didn't spend double the price on a Stihl of the same size. People may bad-mouth Poulans.....but this saw has been an awesome saw for the money. I've heard that the 5020's are made at the Husky factory....but I'm not sure much truth there is to that. 

Overall...it's a great saw for the money.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 2, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Checked around online for prices.Amazon $199, Ace hard.$201, sears,$398.What's up with sears?



I've been looking for an inexpensive saw that is decent with an anti-vibe feature. I've struck out on ones from garage sales and CL here, either they are hammered and need $$ or they are just too much $$ compared to new.

Pricewise, Menards carries the PP5020 and they are having an 11% off sale until Saturday. That puts the price at about $179 +tax.

Local Sears doesn't carry at the store and they didn't have any in their outlet/repair center area either, but they did have a factory refurb PP4218AVX for $115 in store, or $109.98
online (free shipping) and a PP3516AVX for $104 in store. Cases are $15 extra. 

Sears has the 5020 for $189, but it looks to be online order only. 50 cc 20" Gas Chain Saw - Case Included- Craftsman-Lawn & Garden-Handheld Power Tools-Chain Saws

All the other craftsman saws in the outlet looked like a version of a 4218, but with out the anti-vibe feature and they were priced at $139.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2012)

rsmn said:


> I've been looking for an inexpensive saw that is decent with an anti-vibe feature. I've struck out on ones from garage sales and CL here, either they are hammered and need $$ or they are just too much $$ compared to new.
> 
> Pricewise, Menards carries the PP5020 and they are having an 11% off sale until Saturday. That puts the price at about $179 +tax.
> 
> ...






Run don't walk away from anything that says AVX!!!
The toolless chain adjusters on them SUK!
You can convert them back to the "good old fashioned" technology if you can get one cheap enough. Don't worry about spending the extra $$$ for the 4218. The engine is exactly the same in both the 4218 and the 3516.


Mike


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 2, 2012)

That metal clutch cover on the 5020 is a big attraction to me. Clutch covers are too likely to be exposed to heat and mechanical damage, and they're cantilevered off the two bar studs off the front - that's tough duty for plastic, and warping is often the result. The plastic clutch cover on my little 32cc Mac has two screws at the back - a little extra hardware to turn when changing chains but no big deal, and a lot of extra support. Plastic clutch covers/chainbrakes have been the most often replaced parts on my Poulans.


----------



## Keith E. (Aug 3, 2012)

I ran a little less that three tanks through one that a friend of mine had a couple of months ago. It cranked easy, cut the wood. I've got no complaints.

Keith


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 3, 2012)

So would this be the coveted saw? I was thinking about getting this for a loaner/ helper saw.

Chainsaw


----------



## zogger (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> So would this be the coveted saw? I was thinking about getting this for a loaner/ helper saw.
> 
> Chainsaw



Looks like it


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Run don't walk away from anything that says AVX!!!
> The toolless chain adjusters on them SUK!
> You can convert them back to the "good old fashioned" technology if you can get one cheap enough. Don't worry about spending the extra $$$ for the 4218. The engine is exactly the same in both the 4218 and the 3516.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.

Looks like the cover from the PP4218AVHD (along with a nut or two) would be the replacement for the toolless adjuster on the 4218AVX or 3516AVX...is that correct? Any other covers fit?

Also, another question: How are the oilers on these Poulans? Are they decent (I'm assuming they will be non-adjustable) or are they going to drip out during storage?


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> So would this be the coveted saw? I was thinking about getting this for a loaner/ helper saw.
> 
> Chainsaw



That looks like a great deal.


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 3, 2012)

zogger said:


> Looks like it



How can you tell? I can't without seeing the other side of the saw.


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 3, 2012)

rsmn said:


> Also, another question: How are the oilers on these Poulans? Are they decent (I'm assuming they will be non-adjustable) or are they going to drip out during storage?



Mine drip, but it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 3, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> How can you tell? I can't without seeing the other side of the saw.


20" bar, the shape of the top cover and recoil. It's a 5020.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 3, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> 20" bar, the shape of the top cover and recoil. It's a 5020.



I am strongly considering taking a look at it. Of course I would try to get it for less, but there is also a Solo 651SP listed for the same asking price.............decisions...........decisions. Plus this would be a saw to let my oldest son, or his FIL use.


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 3, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> 20" bar, the shape of the top cover and recoil. It's a 5020.



Oops, I mis-read what he had posted. I thought it asked if it was a "converted" saw. IE - an AVX that had a regular cover on it. My mistake.


----------



## zogger (Aug 3, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> How can you tell? I can't without seeing the other side of the saw.



Didn't say it 100% was, said "it looks like it" based on the pic, plus the description the seller gave with the model number, which I have to ass-ume he read off the side..


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 3, 2012)

zogger said:


> Didn't say it 100% was, said "it looks like it" based on the pic, plus the description the seller gave with the model number, which I have to ass-ume he read off the side..



I'd say that's a safe bet since the seller spelled Poulan correctly..........LOL!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon,

Yes that definitely is a 5020 and if you can score it for $100.00 you would be getting a great deal.
If one like that come up around here for that kind of money, I'll be on it like a settin' hen on a housecat!!!


Mike


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Jon,
> 
> Yes that definitely is a 5020 and if you can score it for $100.00 you would be getting a great deal.
> If one like that come up around here for that kind of money,* I'll be on it like a settin' hen on a housecat!!!*
> ...



Mike you are a true wordsmith, I shall be including that in my greatest expressions ever.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Mike you are a true wordsmith, I shall be including that in my greatest expressions ever.





Thank you Sir!!!

Giving me compliments is like making love to an old maid!
Hard as you might try, you can't overdo it!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 3, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Thank you Sir!!!
> 
> Giving me compliments is like making love to an old maid!
> Hard as you might try, you can't overdo it!!!LOL
> ...



The "Settin' hen" just got bumped down a spot.............LOL!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> So would this be the coveted saw? I was thinking about getting this for a loaner/ helper saw.
> 
> Chainsaw






rms61moparman said:


> Jon,
> 
> Yes that definitely is a 5020 and if you can score it for $100.00 you would be getting a great deal.
> If one like that come up around here for that kind of money, I'll be on it like a settin' hen on a housecat!!!
> ...




Sure looks a 5020. If it is indeed nearly new, $100.00 (or less) would be a good deal.

Is anybody here interested in the Craftsman version? A place near me sold me mine--a Sears return--for a bit under $60.00 (55 + tax). I'm not sure about their stock, or if they'd ship; the fellow I dealt with didn't seem inclined to package & ship. I'm not a sponsor here, and I don't want to step on any toes. I'd gladly help with shipping the saw to you.


----------



## FXDL (Aug 7, 2012)

i bought one of these about a year ago. havent done much cutting lately. once i tuned it correctly it runs great and starts up quicker than my stihl 260. but take caution on this saw... you will run out of bar oil quicker than fuel... i found that out the hard way:bang:


----------



## PES+ (Aug 7, 2012)

If you guys only knew where many of your pro saw parts and many whole goods are made you'd scream.

EU has slightly more lenient laws regarding the "Made In" definition.
:jawdrop:


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 8, 2012)

PES+ said:


> If you guys only knew where many of your pro saw parts and many whole goods are made you'd scream.
> 
> EU has slightly more lenient laws regarding the "Made In" definition.
> :jawdrop:



Care to enlighten us?


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 8, 2012)

joecool85 said:


> Care to enlighten us?



I think what be's trying to say is everything is made in "china". We new that though didn't we. If I could only buy U.S.A. merchandise I would. I'd prolly be needing a few things. I could count on my hands the stuff Made in the USA at Walmart


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fedaburger said:


> I think what be's trying to say is everything is made in "china". We new that though didn't we. If I could only buy U.S.A. merchandise I would. I'd prolly be needing a few things. I could count on my hands the stuff Made in the USA at Walmart



That's what I suspected.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Joe, where do you live? Did you know there is a street named after you in Milo? I will shoot a few pics of the sign next time I am up there if you want. Russ P.S.- I am in Bangor...


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> Hey Joe, where do you live? Did you know there is a street named after you in Milo? I will shoot a few pics of the sign next time I am up there if you want. Russ P.S.- I am in Bangor...



I live in Norridgewock, but I've been to Milo and have seen the sign. I thought about taking it while in college but decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 8, 2012)

I heard that. Taking a sign is a much more serious no no than you might think. I had two buddies get spanked hard for that back in the 70's. Russ


----------



## joecool85 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> I heard that. Taking a sign is a much more serious no no than you might think. I had two buddies get spanked hard for that back in the 70's. Russ



That was my thought as well. It is a neat sign though.


----------



## LincTex (May 18, 2016)

I have had this saw for 2 years, and I'm afraid that if I want to keep using it I'm going to have to replace everything in the entire fuel system. It can only be because it HAS GOT TO BE because of inferior rubber and other fuel system components - - I have a variety of saws from Husqvarna, Stihl, Makita (which is a Dolmar), and Jonsered, & they all get the same exact gasoline mix from the same can, and this Poulan is the ONLY ONE that is near impossible to keep running because of fuel related issues. I did buy the special splined screwdriver to adjust the carb (this tool is absolutely 100% vital to own when owning this saw, you will use it every time!) and the gas cap swells up so you can't get it on or off. I'm just so disappointed - I know how plastics are specified in the industry, and Poulan/Electrolux could've spent just 50 cents more per saw to prevent this from happening. The ONLY reason I bought the saw was because the "core engine" itself is made by Husqvarna, but the fuel tank, fuel lines and carb attached to the engine make it worthless and unusable. No matter how good the engine is, it won't run if the fuel system isn't made with good components.


----------



## Chris J. (May 18, 2016)

LincTex said:


> I have had this saw for 2 years, and I'm afraid that if I want to keep using it I'm going to have to replace everything in the entire fuel system. It can only be because it HAS GOT TO BE because of inferior rubber and other fuel system components - - I have a variety of saws from Husqvarna, Stihl, Makita (which is a Dolmar), and Jonsered, & they all get the same exact gasoline mix from the same can, and this Poulan is the ONLY ONE that is near impossible to keep running because of fuel related issues. I did buy the special splined screwdriver to adjust the carb (this tool is absolutely 100% vital to own when owning this saw, you will use it every time!) and the gas cap swells up so you can't get it on or off. I'm just so disappointed - I know how plastics are specified in the industry, and Poulan/Electrolux could've spent just 50 cents more per saw to prevent this from happening. The ONLY reason I bought the saw was because the "core engine" itself is made by Husqvarna, but the fuel tank, fuel lines and carb attached to the engine make it worthless and unusable. No matter how good the engine is, it won't run if the fuel system isn't made with good components.



Thanks for sharing your I-actually-use-this-saw experience.

I know that some folks have posted 'cures' for the gas cap, but I can't recall what they are.


----------



## zogger (May 18, 2016)

Chris J. said:


> Thanks for sharing your I-actually-use-this-saw experience.
> 
> I know that some folks have posted 'cures' for the gas cap, but I can't recall what they are.



Well, I know you can get ethanol resistant fuel line now, so that will fix that. As for the caps, no idea, maybe smear it with bar oil.


----------



## Chris J. (May 18, 2016)

Chris-PA posted the below reply in another 5020 thread.




Chris-PA said:


> It's a chainsaw, there hardly is any fuel system. You've got three generic fuel lines (tank to carb, carb to bulb, bulb to tank), a ZAMA (Stihl) carb that's just like every other C1x and uses the same diaphragms, and the same fuel cap they've been putting on some Poulans for over 20 years.
> 
> The fuel lines are of indifferent quality - sometimes they last and sometimes they disintegrate, it probably depends on who they sourced them from that month. Buy a few feet and find a pair of curved forceps, and you'll be able to change the lines in a couple of minutes. The fuel caps sometimes swell, and sometimes not - new ones cost maybe $4 to $6. Get two. If you have a cap that swells store the saw on its side so the fuel is not hitting the cap.
> 
> I use nothing but E10 fuel and never drain it. I rarely have to change lines, no more than every couple of years. I've had a couple of caps that swelled but the ones I've bought to replace them don't seem to have any issues.


----------



## melli (Aug 28, 2016)

I've had the PP 5020 for about 6yrs...I mistakenly bought the 40cc version a few years before that (you know the one with tool less chain adjuster and plastic chain brake housing). Well, the 5020 is pretty much a Husq 445/455.
Of the issues noted, I've only ran into one issue, the special tool to adjust carb. I pull out Dremel and made slots on H and L, so I can adjust with screwdriver. Problem solved (Zama has a great carb adjustment manual). Occasionally, the fuel cap does sometimes get sticky when hot, but I just put my gloves on and twist it off. 
This guy did a review and although I just read it (http://www.chainsawjournal.com/poulan-pro-pp5020av-gas-chainsaw-review/) , I figured out a while back the Oregon bar and chisel chain change it from a ho-hum saw into a real meaty saw. Was more out of necessity as I dropped a log on old bar with excavator. Doh!. 
Also ran over one with excavator, now I have a parts saw. Double doh! Funny enough, the saw still fired up...everything else was bent or broken. 
With the Oregon bar and chain, this saw out-performs my friends Stihl. Wish I could remember the model he had. We'd raise a log in air with excavator and we'd both start at either end, and work our way to middle. We did this with several hundred logs over the years...I'd always beat him to the center. 
Not bashing Stihl, as I own a lot of Stihl power tools, just not their saw (I did at one time, but it self destructed - neighbour has been trying to find parts for it ever since). 
Never had fuel line issues, but I use 92 ethanol free gas. 
They do go through oil like no tomorrow...that would be my biggest knock, as the 1 gallon jugs add up over time. Flipside, one will never burn their bar or chain with one of these. Always pack it in case with as little chain oil as possible. 
Since I've bought two of these saws, they started out with the nice square box, then went with clam shell box. The square box is so much nicer and roomier...plus, I can stack my chainsaws with square boxes...clamshells don't stack a nicely. 
I give mine a good air compressor clean after heavy use, and get the air filter while I am it. Thing starts up easily...press bulb numerous times (about 4-5), three pulls on full choke, then 1 pull on half choke and it fires up. I do this up in air, one hand on handle pushing away, and the other pulling rope. I am not beefy by any means, but the weight of machine is handy for stand up starting. 
I've flogged it doing the Alaskan mill thing, with the wrong chain (chisel, not ripping chain), and it seemed ok with experience. Not keen to convert my chisel chain to a ripping chain...and still debating whether I want to throw money at a ripping chain. They are not expensive, but it is more of a "do I want to go down this road" thing. I really want a mill...
As the review says, it is an inexpensive solution, but not a cheap chainsaw...I have to agree with him. Get the Oregon bar/chain though...night and day difference. Best.


----------

